# The Lounge Thread!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Here goes.

Thought it best to place this thread in the Flame Room, in case any piss taking is entered into (obviously not of my perfect lounge )








Front of the lounge, with views over the decking.







The Monkey (nuff said)

Bit of a rustic jungle theme in my lounge 8) ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I see you have closed your red and white curtains, see your lounge in the morning ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

yes it is mine and not a museum


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry you'll have to make do with another photo of my [smiley=drummer.gif][smiley=drummer.gif][smiley=drummer.gif] <drum roll>...........kitchen!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/kitchen.jpg


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice kitchen bitch..... ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Lisa


> Sorry you'll have to make do with another photo of my Â <drum roll>...........kitchen!


Looks very Welsh to me, or is it in a Suffolk area?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Here goes.
> 
> Thought it best to place this thread in the Flame Room, in case any piss taking is entered into (obviously not of my perfect lounge )
> 
> ...


Fine. Looks like a very small lounge however. :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Fine. Looks like a very small lounge however. Â :-/


Tis pretty small & my poor camera skills probably don't help matters, as in the photo the TV looks very small, but is in fact 27 or 28". I've got 4 reception rooms consisting of the lounge in the photo, a 2nd lounge (used as an office & the same size as the 1st lounge), a morning room & a dining room. The house is an extended elevated bungalow, so at the moment its set as 3 bed & 4 recep, but could be arranged to pretty much any combination. Also worth pointing out that i live on my own, so room size is not a major consideration ;D Nearly forgot to mention the over sized double garage (the decking is on top of the garage) & block paved parking for about 8 cars.

Just sounds like i'm showing off now.

Nice kitchen Lisa  ;D

Could post a couple of photos of my kitchen as well, but NickP would probably kill me, as he's hosted my lounge photos & we had plenty of fun last night sorting them out. Thanks again Nick ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

You really do NOT want to see a pic of my lounge at the moment  it's a total mess


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lounges, eh? 

Here's 2 shots of mine. Note the way the Kef eggs blend seamlessly into the traditional decor.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Just sounds like i'm showing off now.


You are.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> You are.


*LOL* ;D 

Tim,

Any chance you could make your photos a little smaller? You're messing up my desktop  ;D

Nice to see you've hoovered ;D Nice puppies ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

At least Tim has a nice bitch to cuddle at night...what about you Paul? ;D Are you feeling jealous now?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> At least Tim has a nice bitch to cuddle at night...what about you Paul? Â ;D Are you feeling jealous now?


Don't be so stupid, got myself a fine woman & settling down, so no jealousy over here. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Don't be so stupid, got myself a fine woman & settling down, so no jealousy over here. ;D


Ahh but does yours eat Iams? 

Anyhow, V, she doesn't cuddle up with me at night. She sleeps where the car should be, with her best buddy, Loki


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Ahh but does yours eat Iams?
> 
> Anyhow, V, she doesn't cuddle up with me at night. She sleeps where the car should be, with her best buddy, Loki


No she don't eat those anymore. She's started watching what she eats  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

well, you've all already seen mine, but just for a second time.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Someone has bent your ceiling lights Kell...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell,

Don't you have a TV in your lounge?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No - it's just that the bulbs refuse to look at the floor.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And here's a before and after!
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/kitchen.2.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/kitchen.jpg

After four months of blood, sweat, tears (and alopecia)

and Kev...its in Worcester


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

JampoTT,
Love the neatly lined up remote controls on the arm of the sofa!!
:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> JampoTT,
> Love the neatly lined up remote controls on the arm of the sofa!!
> :


That's thanks to Pat, my cleaner


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Nice kitchen bitch..... ;D


Oi you  who do you think you are calling a bitch?
Smiley or no smiley, its offensive, change it .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice shed in background of pic 1 BG


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Nice shed in background of pic 1 BG


yeah


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I would post some photos of my lounge, but it is just covered from wall to wall in baby parephenalia (sp?)! :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> And here's a before and after!
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/kitchen.2.jpg
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/kitchen.jpg


Have you got the pictures in the wrong order?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL...Top picture was taken whilst the children were both under 3 years........make sense now? ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, my twopennyworth

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Lounge1.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Lounge2.jpg

Cottage built 1650 - Oly Cromwell time - he went to school just up the road. Thought you might have like to know that ;D

Graham


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

blimey! sensory overload!

very nice


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> LOL...Top picture was taken whilst the children were both under 3 years........make sense now? ;D


nope

does it mean you have to have a shit kitchen if you have kids under 3?


----------

